# Coffee



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

soo, inspired from my morning cup of coffee (and I'm terribly sorry, if the thread exists already) ...

do you like coffee?  or do you hate it?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Love coffee. Don't get to have it often enough. Hazelnut has been my favorite flavor since I first took a sip of my mom's coffee around 7 or 8 years ago, which I believe was my first taste of coffee.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

yay, coffee lovers!! XD

for the start ... if I wake up tired (very early) ... before I get my cup of coffee, my attitude is that of a severely irritated tiger. in other words ... don't talk to me, don't look at me, just leave me alone, until I get my coffee, if you know what's good for you.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes! With a whole lot of milk.


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

Caramel Macchiato with extra foam please... oh damn I thought i was at starbucks.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I hate coffee.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

Lots of cream, lots of sugar is the only way I'll drink it. Also, coffee is best when it's slightly warm. I don't understand why people drink it hot.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I take it black without sugar.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

I love coffe :yes


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I only like it when I make it myself. I use a special kind of coffee and creamer. Yummy.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Perkins said:


> I hate coffee.


no.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

No it's how I imagine dirt would taste.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

purplebutterfly said:


> No it's how I imagine dirt would taste.


lol I've tasted dirt (unintentionally) but I've never tasted Coffee. Now I'm curious lol.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I make it using this:


----------



## unkarilainen (Jun 2, 2013)

no - caffeine tablets


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Love it and rely on it heavily. Only like it black.


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

I drink it every now and then, my favorite creamer is French Vanilla.


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

http://bash.org/?164094


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I put soy milk and artificial sweetener in it.


----------



## buckwheatloaf (Jun 21, 2013)

Do i like coffee?
I like coffee! 
Do i like it black?
I like it black!


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

This is me every morning:










And if somebody tries to talk to me before I've had coffee:










I just drink it straight up black, no sugar.


----------



## Digital Dictator (Nov 24, 2011)

Love those pics.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I drink yerba mate. I use soy milk and Splenda.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I like cherry coffee though. I'm thinking about getting some.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I love coffee with 2 tsps sweetner nd some milk..i try to drink more green and camomile teas as a healthier alternative


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I've never tried it, but I love the smell


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Nah. I get my caffeine fix from soda.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

I've started to become a coffee drinker now. Mainly at work, I rarely drink it at home or when I'm out.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i used to drink a lot but i found it doesn't really work for me


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

I like coffee, helps me wake up in the morning. At home I drink regular black, no milk or sugar. When I'm out somewhere, I get a latte.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I have my coffee every morning with a lot of sugar and Coffee-Mate powder (yes, powder). My stomach does not forgive me when I use a creamer.


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

Mmmm I make love to coffee every day yum


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Coffee is cool.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I hate the taste. I also don't like stimulants like caffeine much.


----------



## agoy (Jun 29, 2013)

Love it with just raw sugar. Must have it every morning even when it's a 100 degrees outside.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes.

- Cold cup of instant coffee in the AM if I need a boost for a workout.
- With sweetner and non dairy creamer at work.
- Fraps or iced coffee for pleasure.
- Sugar free cappuccino powder blended with ice, a banana, 6 raw eggs whites, 1 scoop protein powder and topped with sugar free hot cocoa for a meal.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

I hate the smell and the flavor of coffee more than any other beverage.


----------



## Moceanu (Jun 29, 2013)

Coffee is great. 

However, I also love tea equally as much.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yea w/milk n sugar. I don't drink a ton of it tho.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Coffee mmmm, it's just not for me.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I just dab some French vanilla creamer. yum.

My favorite is harborside Ethiopian blend. But I wasn't able to buy any in quite some time. Some of their other roasts are good enough. I'm also partial to Ravens Brew's 'Three Peckered Billy Goat'


----------

